# cherry shrimp eyes....



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

normally cherries have green/dark eyes, correct?
well, i found a couple of these guys hanging out---they dont have the best coloration (i think they're males) but their eyes really caught my attention....does this happen with you guys too? is this normal? it would be super cool if we could get sakuras to have these eyes.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sometimes I'll get pale, almost light blue colored eyes on my cherries. By coincidence, I've noticed those shrimp tend to be flightier than the ones with dark eyes.

But those look like the kind of eyes you would see on blue tigers... Odd.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Those shrimp are going to molt soon, that's what happens when they're ready to molt... same with snakes and spiders.

The light colored eyes are just the hardening skin beginning to shed off. Happens on eyes and legs first.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

@captivate05: yeah, that's what i thought as well....it seems right now that only the males seem to have these eyes. i have yet to find females that do. i've never seen blue eyed cherries before---would you happen to have a pic?

@mordalphus: ah. i see. ok. i'll keep an eye out for that then! thanks!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

So they shed their exoskeleton like snakes shed their skin. Hmm, didn't know that. I've never seen these pale eyes on my CRS... The blue tigers it's hard to tell...


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, they shed every few weeks in healthy aquariums. Either they shed or die.

If you have at least 50 cherry shrimps, maybe even less, you will be able to look now and find some with yellow, or white, or grey, or light blue eyes.. They are in different stages of molting. I've found by the time their eyes are white, they will molt in the next 48 hours.

It's completely normal, and nothing to worry about.


----------



## phreeflow (Feb 13, 2010)

just learned something new today . I have shrimp and I've never seen that on any of mine but maybe I never looked close enough. My first guess was that those were green shrimp...mine have those type of eyes. Any chance you mixed a few greens into your batch of RCS?


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Man that snake looks ...... E-villllllllll. lol


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

hahaha. king cobra....


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

I knew they molted, that's not what I meant. I didn't realized their exoskeleton lost pigments progressively as do snakes before a shed. I can clearly see pupils that are not milky on pale eyed shrimp. The scale covering snake's eyes becomes fairly opaque, and because it's the scale, the color is very notable over the pupils as well.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

oh! Well in that case, yours must be special. I'd breed them for that trait if I were you!


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

i dont have a very good camera, but i would say that i could see their compound eyes on my own as well.


----------

